# baby escaped



## kellen.watkins (Aug 3, 2011)

So I usually close the room to my reptile room just incase this happens, I fell asleep on the couch this morning woke up 4 hours later only to see my baby argentine escape with all the doors open in my apartment, I looked under all the appliances clothes I'm sure I did everything, before she went on her journey she also broke into the lil container I kept her feeder mice in, well not broke into it but knocked it over and I assume she ate the two fuzzies in there, I was wondering if anyone has any advice or suggestions I'm at ends :-(


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 3, 2011)

your extreme?!?!


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 3, 2011)

Put a basking spot out in the open near where she escaped and put some food near it, keep your outside-leading doors closed,and wait her out. My little girl got out about a week ago and I found her outside the next day haha.. They seem to get out alot, but don't seem to get lost that often.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd close all the doors in the apartment and keep them closed as much as possible. You can try leaving out some stinky food like eggs or fish to lure her out. You can also leave a heat light out. I hope you find her. 
I don't want to create any extra worry but as far as them "not getting lost often", I disagree. There are tons of little nooks and crannies they can fit into. Some people have had their tegus get stuck behind bathroom sinks, in the floor, behind appliances. Even when you get your tegu back there is always a change that it still might not survive. Sometimes they get into things they shouldn't have and get sick. Again, I hope its not the case for the OP but it does happen. Theres a member on this site who lost a tegu, was able to find it but then it passed shortly after. 
Always always always make sure the enclosure you are putting them into is secure. I've had Gary get out before and thankfully no one opened the garage door or he would have taken off.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok I'm gonna leave all the doors shut and put food into each room to pinpoint where she is at, I swear I have searched everywhere and I'm sure I'm not getting my deposit back cause of some places I have torn apart


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 3, 2011)

look under the heaters? my red likes to hide there.


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 3, 2011)

I suggest calming down, and not tearing things apart. The noise and movement will frighten your tegu, who is less likely to come out right away. Do as the others have suggested and put out some food, and set up a heat light. If you haven't already, I suggest also peeking under your fridge. It's actually warm under there because of the motor that keeps everything cool inside. Link has gotten under there a couple of times.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 3, 2011)

Relax, I hope I didn't make things worse by saying what I did. It does happen, its just not something to be taken lightly IMO. Just keep an eye out. Be careful when coming in and out of the apartment. Keep an eye out for poop too!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok I'm gonna leave all the doors shut and put food into each room to pinpoint where she is at, I swear I have searched everywhere and I'm sure I'm not getting my deposit back cause of some places I have torn apart any little crevice I could find lol I'm thinking she is under the water heater, I sealed off the exits to it and left some food there if its gone tomorrow I will know where she is at

But I looked under the fridge, dryer, washer, dishwasher, there are no heater vents she can get to as they are all on the ceiling, I'm just gonna wait her out, there are almost no nooks and crannies either and access behind sinks or plumbing is impossible with the way the apartment is built (luxury apartment) either she eluded me in my clothes (my clothes were all over the floor in my room) or she is under the water heater, me and 2 of my friends searched for 5 hours


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 5, 2011)

Did you find her yet? I hope she turns up!!!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 5, 2011)

No not yet, :-( today after first responder training I laid out a trap with string a live pinky covered in eggs with a string attatched to a bobby pin holding up a plastic tub by a heat lamp and left everything open and have unplugged the refridgerator and shut off the water heater so she has no other option for heat so I'm left my place at 7 this morning so hopefully she takes the bait by the time I get home, ill let y'all know if anything changes


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear it, hope you find your little gu soon. Keep us posted


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 5, 2011)

That's sad. I'm sorry. Hope you get him back.


----------



## Jwcorn126 (Aug 5, 2011)

I had my black and white baby escape the other day also. I just left all the lights off in the house and placed a heatlamp in the central hallway. When I came home from work he was basking in the floor under it. BUT, I also sprinkled flour on the hardwood floors in the doorways so that I was able to tell where the little punk was going. Let me pinpoint which room he had been in and give me an idea of where he might be hiding. If you have hardwood floors that might help you out a little bit. It was a bit messy, but worth it to get my little guy back. Best of luck buddy! I know how you feel, It blows.


----------



## ragnew (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope your little one shows up soon! :-(


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 6, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about this. There was a story on here where someone's turned up like 4 months later they saw it scurry by them I believe in the garage. Needless to say he had grown a bit.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 6, 2011)

Well still nothing I have placed food all over the apartment and nothing, I'm starting to think I'm never gonna see her again :-(


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 6, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Well still nothing I have placed food all over the apartment and nothing, I'm starting to think I'm never gonna see her again :-(



Put some water out too in case you haven't. Sorry and good luck.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't despair, these guys are survivors. Actually, indoors you don't have to worry about anything eating him. I'm the one who lost a tegu outside for nearly 8 months when it was about 16 inches long. I found it 2 months ago, it was only one inch longer, but now is catching up and becoming quite a piglet.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 7, 2011)

It's ok my mom lost a savannah when she was little turned out he got way bigger from eating cockroaches in the house haha so don't worry put food out water basking light.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I'm pulling for you, hope you find him soon. Just look for all the spots he could bask.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 7, 2011)

I found her!!! I came home checked all the food I left out and basking lights nothing, I was about to leave my apartment wit my head down when I heard a crinkling noise and there she was! It took me about 20 minutes to catch her she did not wanna be caught lol I'm assuming she was in the loveseat the whole time cause that's where she ran and hid, needless to say I'm gonna have to throw my love seat out cause I tore it all to heck lol here is a pick of the chaos that insued, so if someone was to ask what's more important a baby tegu or a couch, there's your answer lol I'm pretty sure the taming process will have to srart over she is pretty mad at me lol but the relief of her being safe is beyond words


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats, that's very good news.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 7, 2011)

I know, I was starting to think I would never see her again


----------



## ragnew (Aug 7, 2011)

That is great news indeed!!! I'm very glad to hear this!!!


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on finding her, now fix the enclosure so she can't escape. These things are easily avoided.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 7, 2011)

The enclosure is fixed I already went out and got a new lid for the enclosure I'm not wanting to go through that again


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it ended well.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 8, 2011)

Really happy you got her back! yay.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 8, 2011)

gratz


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad you found the little one.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 9, 2011)

Yay!!! Glad you found her!


----------

